# Draining Fresh Water Tank



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi all,

I have a issue trying to drain the fresh water tank. I filled the tank so I could flush it out but it won't drain. Water only comes out of the drain hose under the trailer when the pump is on. When I turn the pump off the water stops coming out of the drain hose. Opening faucets in the trailer doesn't help. Any ideas? Is there an air vent plugged?

Thanks,
-Steve


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Is it possible that you are opening the low point drains for the water lines rather then the drain on the tank?


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Is it possible that you are opening the low point drains for the water lines rather then the drain on the tank?


That would be my guess as well! On mine they look the same, but the low point drains are side by side and the fresh water tank is back by itself.
If that's not the case, that's weird!

Steve


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The fresh water tank is before the pump and should not need it to be on. Look under the TT in about 3 feet for the draincock. If you can't see it, it might pushed up above the black underbelly. Look for a cut in the enclosure reach your hand in and pull the drain down. James


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

It definitely sounds like you are not opening the right drain. Turning on the water pump will have no affect on the water coming from the tank drain, however it would affect water coming from the low point drain since it is tied to the water distribution system. Look underneath in about the same area as the fresh water fill, about 18 inches in from the side of the trailer. The gravity drain should be in that area. Good luck.


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks for the replies everyone! Yep, I was using the low point drains. Looking under the trailer again I see a drain hose that is all by itself - right above the rear axle. That must be the right one. Going back under the trailer now....

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow,
I didn't know there was a difference between the low point drains and the fresh water tank drain. Thanks for the thread, obviously I have never drained my tank, haven't even used it yet. Guess I need to get to work!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't know of anyone who drinks that water but while your at it you might want to sanitize to system.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I am new to TT and am not sure of the difference between the water tank drain and the low point drain. What is the low point drain for?

I bought a little gadget which is screwed on to the water supply input. This gadget has a nipple and a compressed air hose may be connected to it to pressurize the water system to clean it out. There is no instruction with it. How do you use this thing? do you open the low point drain and turn on the compressor to clean out the water system?

I never filled my tank as I always camp at parks with shore power and water. Does this kind of hookup also fill the water tank?

Is it necessary to empty the water tank 100% before putting it in storage?


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Tangooutback said:


> I am new to TT and am not sure of the difference between the water tank drain and the low point drain. What is the low point drain for?
> 
> I bought a little gadget which is screwed on to the water supply input. This gadget has a nipple and a compressed air hose may be connected to it to pressurize the water system to clean it out. There is no instruction with it. How do you use this thing? do you open the low point drain and turn on the compressor to clean out the water system?
> 
> ...


The drain under the tank only drains the tank. The low point drains drain the hot and cold water lines in the TT. TT owners in cold areas still have to winterize their trailers so my guess is the low point drains still leave some water in the lines. I don't winterize but it sounds like what you bought is used to clear the lines for winterization. I have heard others mention they use a compressor to blow out the lines instead of using the pink anti-freeze. The only way to fill the tank is to use a hose. Usually the cap for the fill is right next to the city water connection. If you have never used the fresh water tank I would suggest you sanitize it and drain it every so often just in case you ever need to use it. The dealer probably put some water in the tank in order to do the PDI and that water is probably still sloshing around in there.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

ED_RN, thanks for the advice.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

ED_RN said:


> I am new to TT and am not sure of the difference between the water tank drain and the low point drain. What is the low point drain for?
> 
> I bought a little gadget which is screwed on to the water supply input. This gadget has a nipple and a compressed air hose may be connected to it to pressurize the water system to clean it out. There is no instruction with it. How do you use this thing? do you open the low point drain and turn on the compressor to clean out the water system?
> 
> ...


The drain under the tank only drains the tank. The low point drains drain the hot and cold water lines in the TT. TT owners in cold areas still have to winterize their trailers so my guess is the low point drains still leave some water in the lines. I don't winterize but it sounds like what you bought is used to clear the lines for winterization. I have heard others mention they use a compressor to blow out the lines instead of using the pink anti-freeze. The only way to fill the tank is to use a hose. Usually the cap for the fill is right next to the city water connection. If you have never used the fresh water tank I would suggest you sanitize it and drain it every so often just in case you ever need to use it. The dealer probably put some water in the tank in order to do the PDI and that water is probably still sloshing around in there.
[/quote]

Just to add to Ed's note - be careful when using the adapter for blowing out your lines make sure you regulate the pressure on your compressor - I think it is 30psi - someone can verify this. I use both the blowout and anti-freeze when I winterize.

We only use our fresh water tank when camping in a state park where there is only electric hook-ups. I keep my tank empty - as its at the back of our TT and don't want the extra weight while towing.


----------

